# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  سوال درباره نمایش عکس از داخل دیتابیس ( فوری )

## mohammad68

با سلام به تمامی دوستان برنامه نویس .
من متشکر میشوم از کسی که در این مورد به من کمک کنه . مشکل من اینه که من میخوام از یه صفحه با کد SQL عکسی را وارد دیتابیس بکنم و بعد از وارد کردن در دیتابیس اکسس آن را در فایلی نمایش دهد بشکلی که عکس را از درون دیتابیس اکسس استخراج و بر روی فایل asp نمایش دهد ( منظور عکس است ) . با تشکر از دوستان عزیز برنامه نویس !  
یه سوال دیگه ای که داشتم میخواستم بوسیله ی کد SQL عکس را با کد insert به داخل دیتابیس ارسال کنم . 
(لطفا هر چه زودتر به من کمک کنید :  :mad: )

----------


## coral

این کد را قبلا یکی از دوستان زحمت کشیده اند و برای من ارسال نموده اند. من متاسفانه دقیق یادم نیست کدامیک از دوستان بودند.به هرحال از ایشان تشکر می کنم.

----------


## mohammad68

دوست عزیز شما زحمت کشیدی ولی این اون چیزی نیستش که من می خواهم . من میخوام با کدهای SQL و علائم&lt;%("recset("picturebook%> نمایش دهم . اگر برایتان ممکن است سریعا به من کمک کنید چون خیلی کارم فوری هستش . با تشکر مجدد از شما دوستان .

----------


## Nightbat

ببین دوست من، معمولا عکس را وارد DB نمی کنند ، بهتره عکس رو تو یه جایی Upload کنی و اسم عکس رو در DB نگهداریو بعد هم وقت نشون دادن از تگ Img و آدرس عکس (که خودت می سازی ) استفاده کنی.
گرفتی چی شد ؟؟

----------


## mohammad68

دوست عزیز من برای نوشتن این قسمت مشکل دارم . اگر لطف کنی و این کار را با DB انجام بدی که عکس رو یک جا خارج از دیتابیس ذخیره و هنگام نمایش فراخوانی کنی متشکر میشم و اون رو برای من ارسال کنی . با تشکر از تمامی دوستان .

----------


## mohammad68

دوستان عزیز لطفا هرچه زودتر به من کمک کنید من منتظر جواب شما هستم دوست عزیز . ( snmnightbat ) البته از دیگر دوستانی که میتوانند این کار را برای من انجام دهند نیز خواهش می کنم که اگر میتوانند برای من یک فایل ASP و یک database ارسال کنند که فایل ASP عکس را از داخل دیتابیس بیرون آورده و به من نمایش بدهد . ( خیلی خیلی فوری )

----------


## M-Gheibi

سلام
دوست عزیز نمونه برنامه زیر تصاویر رو در یک پوشه نگهداری میکنه و تنها آدرس لود شدن اونها رو از بانک میخونه.

امیدوارم مفید باشه.

روز خوش :)

----------


## mohammad68

با سلام .
آقا تو دیگه مارو شرمنده کردی فجیه . خیلی ممنون . با جواب دادنت به این سوال من و ارسال این فایل کمک بزرگی به من کردی . خیلی ممنون . روز خوش  :wise2:

----------


## M-Gheibi

> با سلام .
> آقا تو دیگه مارو شرمنده کردی فجیه . خیلی ممنون . با جواب دادنت به این سوال من و ارسال این فایل کمک بزرگی به من کردی . خیلی ممنون . روز خوش  :wise2:


 :موفق:

----------


## susan_gh

> سلام
> دوست عزیز نمونه برنامه زیر تصاویر رو در یک پوشه نگهداری میکنه و تنها آدرس لود شدن اونها رو از بانک میخونه.
> 
> امیدوارم مفید باشه.
> 
> روز خوش :)


برای منم ارسال کنید با تشکر

----------


## amirb55

بايد خصوصي درخواست نمونه رو بكنيم؟ اگر نه لطف مي كنيد دوباره بذاريدش چون من لينكي نمي بينم !

----------


## جودلاو

من هم به این نمونه برنامه احتیاج دارم میشه لینک اونو بذارید

یا باید خصوصی درخواست کنیم؟

با تشکر

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

دوست عزیز اگه بتونید برای من هم بفرستید ممنون میشم

----------


## ak1100

چرا لینکشو نمیذارین پس :افسرده:

----------


## fool66

سلام 
این برای خوندن دیتابیس هست

 <asp:DataList ID="DataList1" runat="server" BackColor="Gray" BorderColor="#666666"
            BorderStyle="None" BorderWidth="2px" CellPadding="3" CellSpacing="2"
            Font-Names="Verdana" Font-Size="Small" GridLines="Both" RepeatColumns="3" RepeatDirection="Horizontal"
            Width="600px">
            <FooterStyle BackColor="#F7DFB5" ForeColor="#8C4510" />
            <HeaderStyle BackColor="#333333" Font-Bold="True" Font-Size="Large" ForeColor="White"
                HorizontalAlign="Center" VerticalAlign="Middle" />
            <HeaderTemplate>
                Employee Details</HeaderTemplate>
            <ItemStyle BackColor="White" ForeColor="Black" BorderWidth="2px" />
            <ItemTemplate>
                <b>Employee Name:</b>
                <asp:Label ID="lblCName" runat="server" Text='<%#Eval("فیلد اول")%>'></asp:Label>
                <br />
                <b>Designation:</b>
                <asp:Label ID="lblName" runat="server" Text='<%#"فیلد دوم"%>'></asp:Label>
                <br />
               <b> City:</b>
                <asp:Label ID="lblCity" runat="server" Text=' <%#"فیلد سوم"%>'></asp:Label>
                <br />
                <b>Country:</b>
                <asp:Label ID="lblCountry" runat="server" Text='<%#Eval("فیلد چهارم")%>'></asp:Label>
                <br />
            </ItemTemplate>
        </asp:DataList>



protected void Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {


            SqlConnection myConnection = new SqlConnection(@"Data Source=REZA\MSSQLSERVERR;Initial Catalog=db118;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=15;Encrypt=False;TrustServerCertificate=Fa  lse;ApplicationIntent=ReadWrite;MultiSubnetFailove  r=False");
            DataSet ds = new DataSet();
            myConnection.Open();
            string cmdstr = "SELECT * FROM Moshtarek";
            SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand(cmdstr, myConnection);
            SqlDataAdapter adp = new SqlDataAdapter(cmd);
            adp.Fill(ds);
            DataList1.DataSource = ds.Tables[0];
            DataList1.DataBind();
        }


فقط کافیه عکسا رو از باینری تبدیل کنید با دستور زیر


                byte[] imgData = (byte[])DR["ProductImage"];

موفق باشید

----------

